# Chicago from the roof of Marina City



## 24gotham (May 29, 2004)

I posted these on the Chicago Forum, but thought they would be better here: 

I shot these from the roof deck of the east tower of Marina City about a week ago. Enjoy...


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

I'm glad you decided to put these up here too, InTheLoop, because these photos are f*cking tight.


----------



## Chad (Oct 10, 2002)

Stunningly tight!!


----------



## Brett (Oct 26, 2004)

Chicago has some awesome buildings especially the older stone clad skyscarpers!


----------



## Ptit ben (Mar 2, 2003)

Great pictures !! That would be awesome to live there ...but very expensive I guess!!

On this pic the Aon building looks huge !! :runaway:


----------



## Michi (Sep 28, 2002)

I mean it when I say these are the best photographs of any city that I have ever seen on a forum! Wow!

My sister just got her first highrise apartment in the Gold Coast, so I'm going to have to head over there in August when she starts school. Thanks for the "treat"!


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

these are all great


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Simply beautiful!


----------



## *Sweetkisses* (Dec 26, 2004)

Very, very impressive. I cant wait to visit this summer!


----------



## Substructure (Sep 10, 2004)

Wow, your pics are crystal clear, amazing work !
Chicago is such a beautiful city, I can't wait to visit.


----------



## NWside (Oct 1, 2003)

Superior quality on those shots, a new vantage point of the city is always a nice surprise.


----------



## Gotenks (Mar 6, 2003)

Simply awesome !


----------



## Aboveday (Aug 8, 2003)

:applause:


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

I love rare angles...Chicago is awesome!


----------



## Chibcha2k (Oct 19, 2002)

...fantastik, Chicago kicks ass!!


----------



## Rupmulalauk (Jul 29, 2002)

Breathtaking!


----------



## buzaza (May 5, 2005)

I love Chicago!


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

unsurpassable beauty...


----------



## mystad (Oct 10, 2002)

The light is just amazing in those pics.


----------



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)

totally cool pics


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

awsome! One question though: is it just residents allowed on the roof?


----------



## KevD (Jan 14, 2007)

Excellent photos! It's great to see Chicago from new angles every once in a while.


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

great photos... thanks


----------



## Bobdreamz (Sep 12, 2002)

fantastic pics from marina City..what a view!


----------



## pwalker (Feb 19, 2007)

*Excellent viewpoints*

Chicago has beyond a doubt one of the best skylines in the world. This vantage point is different from the usual waterfront, or Sears/Hancock views.
I don't know who said it, but it is true: Chicago is the most livable big city in America. I will add, one of the most architecturally important cities as well.


----------



## sdtj (Sep 11, 2003)

I just love these towers... Chi-town classics..




















Can't beat the views...


----------



## ChapinUrbano (Oct 5, 2005)

Wow, great pics, love Marina City, my favorite building in Chicago, but all the pics are wonderful, Chicago Skyline is very nice.


----------



## Dallas star (Jul 6, 2006)

HOW did u get up there?
Well exellent pics best i have ever seen!!!1


----------



## dj21 (Dec 29, 2006)

oh God!
I have no words
Chicago is wonderful, great pics!
I liked all photos, I never saw this angles of Chicago!
I´m crazy here in my house seen this photos!
good job
the most beautiful thread about Chicago here in SSC!
:nuts: :cheers: :bash:


----------



## UrbanSophist (Aug 4, 2005)

oliver999 said:


> amazing,most fabulous city in the world.


I'll drink to that! :cheers:


----------



## ROYU (Jul 19, 2004)

OMG Awesome pics. Marina City towers have an spectacular view, I love Chicago.


----------

